# hunting & camping at Swallow Creek WMA



## TJRNER (Nov 7, 2011)

Hey folks. Going to hunt Swallow Creek WMA next week for bear & deer. I was wondering if anyone knows if the camping areas and roads in the wma will accomadate a 30 foot travel trailer. If not do you reccommend any of the local camping areas. I have been looking on line at River Bend campground. It does not seem to far away. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Pickens Dawg (Nov 8, 2011)

River bend would suit you just fine. It is very close to Swallow creek.


----------



## Coastie (Nov 8, 2011)

Call 770-535-5700 (Region II office) and request that the area manager at Swallow Creek call you, he can tell you what is available and which gates will be open.


----------



## HiawasseeRiverRat (Nov 8, 2011)

*Swallow Creek*

You definitely don't want to try a 30' camper on the roads up here. Go to Riverbend and you will be well satisfied. Its a very nice campground owned and operated by great people and you will be 10 minutes from anywhere you want to be on the WMA.


----------



## TJRNER (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks yall. River Bend it is.


----------

